# built in webcam not working



## 941474 (May 16, 2012)

Im using medion akoya model E5312 notebook pc.
How do you activate the built in webcam and microphone?
After searching other online help forums everybody wants to know how to turn it on but nobody has an answer.

Laptop comes with vista sp-2 already installed. Nothing about the webcam in the manual.
No documentation on the webcam in the help files.
As usual the Medion website is no help.
I can see the cam staring at me so I know it has one.... Maybe its decorative?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

does it have a fn key for the webcam? Do you see it under device manager?


----------



## 941474 (May 16, 2012)

There is a rumor going around in some other forums that pressing FN while pressing f9 loads the drivers for the webcam the first time around and then afterwards acts as a activation for the webcam.
However no one has ever gotten this to work, including me.
Nothing happens when I use those key combinations.

I have looked in the device manager to see if the webcam was mentioned.
I dont see a reference for it that I recognize.
However the webcam is there. I can see it.
I have even tried installing some familiar webcam software to get it to search for the cam on my computer and it came up with nothing.
Windows movie maker could not find a cam either.

I would imagine the drivers are missing but after looking through the list of driver downloads on the Medion website I did not see anything that might be a cam driver.
Not really sure what to do next.




Learn2day said:


> does it have a fn key for the webcam? Do you see it under device manager?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I've googled around your laptop model and even the most complete specs description sites have no info about a webcam.. Are you sure your model has one? Even Medion website has no description about it..


> _AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-58 Dual Core Mobile Technology processor.
> 1.9GHz processor speed.
> 2GB DDR2 SDRAM.
> 15.4in screen size.
> ...


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

In my opinion, your best bet would be to download drivers from your manufacturer's website.


----------



## 941474 (May 16, 2012)

Yes it does have a cam. I can see it built into the lid of the laptop.
There are also other people with the same model of laptop who claim they have no problems with theirs. As well as other people also searching for a way to activate it.
I am aware that medion has no reference to the webcam. That is why I am here.
Here is a photo of the webcam lens built into the unit.
HTTP://WWW.fusiontunes.net/webcam.JPG



Learn2day said:


> I've googled around your laptop model and even the most complete specs description sites have no info about a webcam.. Are you sure your model has one? Even Medion website has no description about it..


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

If there are other people using the same latop who have the same issue, I would contact the manufacturer and check with them.

It does seem very strange though... :S


----------



## 941474 (May 16, 2012)

I would do that but they want nearly $50 Just to talk to me.
I could buy 3 webcams for that.



helios19 said:


> If there are other people using the same latop who have the same issue, I would contact the manufacturer and check with them.
> 
> It does seem very strange though... :S


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

That's why unknown white brands suck! Not even costumer support available..
I'm getting out of ideas, Medion support page for your laptop does not support webcam drivers (it's the MD96980, right?), and i can't even find a user manual for it. Have you checked BIOS for options?


----------



## 941474 (May 16, 2012)

I have found and down loaded a manual for the laptop here
However there is no reference to a webcam. But yet, there it is.
I have not gone into BIOS. I don't know my way around there.

Yes, it's the MD96980



Learn2day said:


> That's why unknown white brands suck! Not even costumer support available..
> I'm getting out of ideas, Medion support page for your laptop does not support webcam drivers (it's the MD96980, right?), and i can't even find a user manual for it. Have you checked BIOS for options?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

KRAKERZ said:


> I have not gone into BIOS. I don't know my way around there.


The manual should help... I'll read it later and get back to you on this.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

KRAKERZ said:


> I would do that but they want nearly $50 Just to talk to me.
> I could buy 3 webcams for that.


wow! :O

I haven't had much luck either...


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you read the manual?


> *BIOS Setup Program*
> In BIOS setup (basic configuration), there are a number of configurable parameter settings
> available for your notebook. For example, you can change the operating mode of the
> interfaces, security features or power management.


----------

